# I Miss my beautiful girl



## Azureblue (Apr 3, 2011)

I was shocked I'd loose my special girl at only 8 years old. Bloat, just horrible, survived the operation and died a week later of cardiac arrest. My heart is still broken even though a new puppy will heal the heart, you will never be forgotten. Thank you for the journey....


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Cherish the memories. So sorry for your loss. A puppy will never replace thay 'special' one. Your pup will ease the pain, make you laugh, and enjoy life again! Take lots of photos!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special girl. Welcome to the board, there are many people here who understand. Take care.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your "thank you for the journey" to your special girl made this quote come to mind, "until one has loved an animal, a part of ones soul remains unawakened." Rest in peace to a special girl. Peace to you.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She'll always have a special place in your heart.


----------

